# Travelers Aid International Program



## FastTrax (Nov 11, 2020)

www.travelersaid.org/

www.facebook.com/travelersaidinternational/

www.twitter.com/travelersaidint

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Travelers_Aid_International


----------



## declassified (Nov 11, 2020)

If you tacked a map of the world to a wall and threw a dart at it blindfolded and hit the map, chances are I have been there.


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 11, 2020)

I never had to use their services.  I would just go where my heart led me and I was always fine.


----------

